# MF 135 3 point link wont lift with weight on



## Massey135GK (8 mo ago)

Hi all,
I have a Massey 135 which I put a new hydraulic pump on about 4 months ago, she will work fine on the log splitter but will not lift weight on the 3 point linkage. It will lift my link box empty but as soon as I add weight it drops to the ground. So far I have checked the following and all seems to be okay:

Side cover removed & checked fingers are in correct place as well as cricket bale still in situ.
No water in oil - oil is only four months old and looks as new as the day it went in.
Removed hydraulic cover cap to check stand pipe washers - all well and oil is horsing out of the stand pipe with plenty of pressure.

What I have also done is remove the top link and checked play, there is slight play up & down but no in and out play. While the top link was disconnected i tried to lift again just on the arms and it lifted with no problems at all suggesting to me that i have a problem with the draught control. 

I believe it means I am going to need to remove the top cover as this is the only place i think there may be an issue.

Any assistance or hints would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Ga


----------



## Dan of all Trades (Jun 2, 2018)

When you had the side cover off, was oil spilling out the lift cylinder when you tried to lift weight?


----------

